# Bev



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't find _anything_ in _any_ of the documentation. A complete omission. Maybe I should put in a PR.

It does not say what you should drink while working.
`apropos beverage`
`apropos: nothing appropriate`

Personally, I like a large glass of cold weak chinese tea.

What do you drink?


----------



## a6h (Oct 14, 2021)

This is what I drink and eat from dawn to dusk. Generally nothing else.

* Water (3 litre).
* Soorj aka Armenian coffee (2 dessert spoon of coffee in total).
* Dinner.


----------



## jardows (Oct 14, 2021)

Up until a week ago, I would have chosen "soda" (I don't use that word, I jsut say "Dr. Pepper."), but I've been trying to break the caffeine addiction and lose some weight, so I've only been drinking water the past 7 days.  If I fail in this attempt, I'll be back to drinking Dr. Pepper  regularly, so I'm not quite sure what to select in the poll!


----------



## jbo (Oct 14, 2021)

Similar story to jardows: I was drinking several liters of "soda" per day for years. Currently cutting that down drastically and replacing it with "Herbal Tea".

I would vote for making the poll "multiple-choice" and adding "whiskey".


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 14, 2021)

Tears of Linux users.


----------



## jbo (Oct 14, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Tears of Linux users.


How do you induce secretion of tears in them?


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 14, 2021)

That's easy. I show them how performant and well organized FreeBSD is compared to their patchwork quilt.
And then there's systemd...


----------



## jbo (Oct 14, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> That's easy. I show them how performant and well organized FreeBSD is compared to their patchwork quilt.
> And then there's systemd...


Most Linux users I encounter tend to have their opinions formed in a way which makes them non-receptive for that kind of information. That being said - I wouldn't want to argue that it's either wrong or bad. I'm sure there's plenty of FreeBSD folks who do the same thing the other way around.
If parties are not willing to discuss on an objective, factual basis there's little one can achieve.

I'm sure Trihexagonal has something interesting to add on this matter


----------



## a6h (Oct 14, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> How do you induce secretion of tears in them?


Send them this: Thread freebsd-screen-shots.8877/page-62#post-494911
I think the beastie is prefix-neutral aka uniBSD. It works for (Free|Open|Net)BSD.


----------



## astyle (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't drink soda pop.... but for keeping a clear head for thinking and paying attention (After all, that's what working on my rig/LAN requires), I like Ito En green tea and Kona coffee. If I drink any alcohol - no point working on my rig any more, time to watch a movie or listen to music before I fall asleep


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 15, 2021)

Black coffee with sugar to start and then over to Lipton presweetened Lemon flavored instant tea.  At night I make more coffee and can drink it right up to the time I go to bed and it not keep me awake.



vigole said:


> Send them this: Thread freebsd-screen-shots.8877/page-62#post-494911



I think a lot of tears were shed over the "cruel and inhumane"way Tux was treated in our forums. 

And they had almost forgotten about it... I can't get a confirmation letter to activate my Kali Linux account, but can't say if it's because iI made them cry or not. I never heard back from them. 

Only the cold, light of dawn breaking as if to answer "Yes, I too, feel your pain" and give solace to the morurnful cry of a distant waaaaambulance...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

Other:

recently finished a small fire-damaged bottle of walnut liqueur from Lurgashall Winery
slowly making my way through a fire-damaged bottle of Frangelico liqueur (with hazelnut distillate).
Tea and coffee:

with xylitol (made from European birch and beech wood) and Alpro Barista Oat.
Alcohol Assisted Ignorance™ is to be thanked for, amongst other things, the pretence that neither sweet liqueur nor xylitol can be classified as food. Also, I'm quite certain that oat was not a foodstuff before it became a drinkstuff.

PS I changed my vote to _water_. My appetite for tap water grew in my fifties when I randomly discovered a frosted glass beer mug that _feels_ perfect when kept full in the door of the fridge. The curve and thicknessof the rim, the shape of the handle, the weight, the balance, the frosting, the temperature of the glass (more than the temperature of the water) all combined to flick a mental switch that I didn't know existed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> … I was drinking several liters of "soda" per day for years. …





jardows said:


> Up until a week ago, I would have chosen "soda" (I don't use that word, I jsut say "Dr. Pepper."), …



Ah … Sweeteners (Aspartame, Acesulfame K). It has been "suggested that the use of artificial sweeteners may have a stimulating effect on appetite and, therefore, may play a role in weight gain and obesity. But research into sweeteners and appetite stimulation is inconsistent. …". 

Whilst I don't doubt the inconsistencies: I knew someone who was generally very healthy, and careful with diet, but his consumption of sugar-free drinks was bonkers. Artificially high.


----------



## Vull (Oct 16, 2021)

Voted coffee but actually by the end of the day I'll have drunk more water than coffee. I always have a glass of water on standby. So I'm changing my vote rn.


----------



## jbo (Oct 16, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Ah … Sweeteners (Aspartame, Acesulfame K). It has been "suggested that the use of artificial sweeteners may have a stimulating effect on appetite and, therefore, may play a role in weight gain and obesity. But research into sweeteners and appetite stimulation is inconsistent. …".
> 
> Whilst I don't doubt the inconsistencies: I knew someone who was generally very healthy, and careful with diet, but his consumption of sugar-free drinks was bonkers. Artificially high.


I think there is little point in going into greater detail but I can tell you this: After almost a decade of drinking four to six liters of _CocaCola Zero_ I one day ran into some problems which were... unpleasant. Since that day my body seems to be highly sensitive to Aspertame. That is also when I looked into it and I stand clear of that stuff ever since. No regrets (other than not doing it sooner).


----------

